# Asus F5R keyboard removal instructions



## WenzelB6 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello All who are experienced about keyboard removal out of this laptop. It was raining a little through my roof window. All is working well except a few keybuttons. Please for any help ..WEB site, PDF manual ..ANY. 
MANY THANKS


----------



## WenzelB6 (Dec 20, 2008)

WenzelB6 said:


> Hello All who are experienced about keyboard removal out of this laptop. It was raining a little through my roof window. All is working well except a few keybuttons. Please for any help ..WEB site, PDF manual ..ANY.
> MANY THANKS


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am unable to locate a F series manual for this, but the general discription should be similar to this:
http://www.laptoplifestyle.net/guid...cing_a_laptop_keyboard_-_asus_a8j_series.html

This will only give you a general idea on how to replace the Keyboard. I hope with this you may apply it to your model.


Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hallistic (Nov 21, 2009)

Simple for the F5R - just depress the detente springs along the top (5 of them) and gently slide the keyboard toward the screen to release the bottom tabs. Flip the keyboard anti clockwise to reveal the connector. Release the two catches and gently pull out the cable. Reverse the process to install. (there are no screws from the bottom of the laptop as in some other models)


----------



## Pepev (Feb 12, 2010)

CMOS Battery on the motherboard:

http://bios-repair.co.uk/repref/Asus/F5R-X50R.html


----------



## cyberslayer (Mar 5, 2010)

hallistic said:


> Simple for the F5R - just depress the detente springs along the top (5 of them) and gently slide the keyboard toward the screen to release the bottom tabs. Flip the keyboard anti clockwise to reveal the connector. Release the two catches and gently pull out the cable. Reverse the process to install. (there are no screws from the bottom of the laptop as in some other models)


You actually don't slide it in the direction of the screen....rather, as you depress the tabs...you need to (gently) dig your flat head screwdriver underneath and pull the keyboard up. It is very unintuitive. For a demo, watch this youtube
YouTube - Replacing Asus F3 Keyboard 

The ribbon cable connection is tricky too. The ribbon pulls out of the white connector...but to push it back in...you must first slide the white connector outwards about 3mm.


----------



## hallistic (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks cyberslayer but I was answering the question for the F5R and the removal process is different than for an F3. In fact there is quite allot of variation between the models. I repeat for the F5R, there are are no screws to remove from the underside at all, all work takes place from the top side, you need to depress the 5 detent spring tabs (above the Esc Key, between F3&F4, F8, F12 and the delete key. You need then to gently slide the pad toward the screen to release the bottom tags (only a couple of mm) then fold the pad toward you. The ribbon, unlike the one for the F3, lays in a right angle to a point to the left of the keyboard, and unlike the F3 it is locked in place by two catches - one either side. Hope this at least succeeds in making the point that there are many differences between the models, so beware.


----------

